# Var's TP-PT Journal



## Var (Apr 5, 2004)

This is my first journal, so go easy on me.    I'm doing TP-PT and looking forward to seeing what kind of results I can get.  I had a rough month and lost about 10lbs due to stress/lack of appetite. I'm carrying more bf than I'd like, but not too bad, so I'm undecided on whether to bulk or cut (I'll probably bulk).  I'll be posting pics soon, so any feedback is welcomed.  I'm 5'6, 152lbs  , and 27 yrs old tomorrow.


----------



## Var (Apr 5, 2004)

Typical days diet...

Meal 1:  2 whole eggs/4 whites                 
	1 c Oatmeal (when uncooked)  
                Cheese                                      

Meal 2:  Post workout shake

Meal 3:  1 c Cottage cheese w/fruit 
             1/2 c Oats

Meal 4:  1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
	 1 can Tuna, Chicken Breast, Venison, or Lean Beef
	 1 c green beans or peas

Meal 5:  Protein shake w/ Milk and flax 

Meal 6:  1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
	 1 can Salmon, Chicken Breast, Venison, or Lean Beef
	 1 c green beans or peas

Meal 7:  1 c Cottage cheese/fruit

Supps:

Vitalstate Creatine Actijubes (pre and post workout)
Multi Vit
Echinacea
Fish Oil Caps (meals 1, 3, & 7)
B5
Glucosamine/Chondriton
Caffeine pills (200mg pre workout)
Lots of Green Tea


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Var, great your doing this! Good luck, I look forward to seeing how you do and like it buddy!


----------



## Var (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks man!  Looking forward to packing some meat back on my scrawny ass!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Var


----------



## Var (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok...starting this on Monday (04/12).  Should have my before pics posted by tomorrow.  Definitely interested in hearing feedback on whether you guys think I should bulk or cut.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck Var!  And happy b-day!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 6, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  I'm starting this Monday too so in week 4....we can commiserate.


----------



## Var (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Premier and Nike!  I appreciate the b-day wishes.  I'm like a little kid when it comes to my b-day.  I've spent the day here at work finding creative ways to tell people what today is.  Such as..."hey, can I slack off today because its my b-day"?...and..."Wow!  You look nice today.  Did you wear that for my b-day"?    Good when you can entertain yourself.  

Nike, we will definitely commiserate after our 4 weeks of torture.  Hopefully, our "after" pics will make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shoot I didn't know! HAPPY B-DAY Buddy!


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

Started today!!!  Havent been this psyched for a workout in quite some time.  Took measurements this morning before heading to the gym.  Kinda sad, but better than where I started.

Quads:  L: 18 3/8, R:  19 1/4
Calves:  L:  13 3/8, R:  13 1/8
Forearms:  L:  11 3/8, R:  11 1/2
Arms:  L:  14 1/2, R:  14 3/8
Waist (at navel):  33
Chest:  41 1/2
Weight:  154
Age:  27

Loved the workout today!!!  Definitely felt I could do more, but we'll see what happens as things progress!    If I get nothing from this program except learning about Hammer Cable Curls, it will all have been worth while.  I LOVE this exercise!!!

Here's todays workout minus warmups...

Wide-Grip Pull-downs (to chest):  6x150/7x140
Barbell Row (underhand grip):  8x155/6x175
Standing Leg Curls:   9x65/7x70
Barbell Curls (straight bar):  7x75/6x75
Hammer Cable Curls:  8x50/6x60
Donkey Calf Raises:  10x160/9x200 (whole stack,need to find way to load more weight)
Barbell Shrug:  6x225/6x225

This was a lot of fun!  Nice to have a change!

Workout time:  50 mins


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

I took my "before" pics last week, but am having problems loading the drivers for my palmcorder.  I'll get them up asap.  Todays diet and supps are as follows:

Meal 1: Medifast MRP
1 cup oats
3 Fishies
Creatine actijube
200mg Caffeine

Meal 2: Post workout shake
Slice of apple pie  
Creatine actijube
Echinacea

Meal 3: 2 whole eggs/4 whites 
1 c Raw Oatmeal 
Cheese 

Meal 4: 1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
1 can Tuna
1 c green beans

Meal 5: Protein shake w/ Milk and flax 


Meal 6: 1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
1 can Salmon
1 c peas

Meal 7: 1 c Cottage cheese/fruit
3 fishies
Echinacea


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like a great workout buddy! Good job


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks man!  Very excited about this.  I think we're going to do well on it.


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

I've decided to bulk (at least for now) so any feedback on diet is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> If I get nothing from this program except learning about Hammer Cable Curls, it will all have been worth while.  I LOVE this exercise!!!



That's the typical reaction of people trying this exercise the first time.  Then you start to wonder "Why didn't I think of that?".  Good start, Var.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey man, maybe I am retarded, but what does TP-PT stand for?


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Capt!  

MonStar:  Not sure if I can tell you what it stands for.  I know I'm being overly cautious, but I promised to be secretive.  Send Twin Peak a PM.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Hey man, maybe I am retarded, but what does TP-PT stand for?



Tri-Phase Progressive Training.

Check out the Training forum. TP started a thread on Mar 31.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 12, 2004)

That is what they want you to think it means

(But we all know .... "TWIN PEAK'S PHYSICAL TORTURE method"   )


----------



## Var (Apr 13, 2004)

Woke up with some "gastro-intestinal issues"   this morning, so todays workout was hell to get through.  I got through it though!  

Barbell Squats:  8x225/6x245
Quad Extensions:  5x180/8x160
Incline Barbell Press:  8x135/5x155
Cable Crossovers:  10x140/6x160
Military Dumbbell Press:  10x45's/7x50's
Close-Grip Bench Press:  9x135/1x180->4x155
V-bar Press-downs:  10x110/7x140

Workout time:  65 mins

Todays diet/supps:

Meal 1: 3 whole eggs (ran out of eggs)
1.5 c Fiber One
3 Fishies
Creatine actijube
200mg Caffeine
Multi

Meal 2: Post workout shake
Creatine actijube
Echinacea

Meal 3: Steak
1 c raw oats

Meal 4: Shake
3 fishies

Meal 5: 1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
1 can Steak
1 c green beans


Meal 6: 1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
1 can Salmon
1 c green beans

Meal 7: 1 c Cottage cheese/fruit
3 fishies
Echinacea


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like a good day buddy!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

hope you're stomach's better.  looks like ya had a good workout anyway.


----------



## Var (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Rock and Nike!  I was just happy to get through it.  Not sure if the workout was hard because I was sick, or because it was just HARD.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2004)

You might want to pick up the pace of the workout


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> That's the typical reaction of people trying this exercise the first time.  Then you start to wonder "Why didn't I think of that?".  Good start, Var.


I hate that exercise   He's had me do it before.


----------



## Var (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> You might want to pick up the pace of the workout



IAIN...did u miss the  part of my post????  Seems so.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry Man, just skimmed through 

Hope your feeling better


----------



## Var (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL.  Hard to get through a workout when you're in the bathroom between every set.  Thought things were gonna get REALLY ugly when I was squatting 245lbs.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lets take a look at the positive

Well at least nobody would have bugged ya!


----------



## Var (Apr 13, 2004)

That's definitely a plus!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Eew!  Atleast you got through it without "complications"


----------



## Var (Apr 13, 2004)

I was terrified from beginning to end.    Glad I didnt earn a nasty reputation at my gym.  They'd have to start calling me "shit drawers" or something if the squatting went bad.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Var.  Glad to see the workouts are going well.  After this tri phase we will all be buffed.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 13, 2004)

True.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> LOL.  Hard to get through a workout when you're in the bathroom between every set.  Thought things were gonna get REALLY ugly when I was squatting 245lbs.



Hopefully you were considerate and didn't ask anyone to spot you.


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

Yesterday (4/14) was my off day from the gym and from work.  Went to the movies and lunch with my girlfriend, so my diet basically sucked.  Woke up with full body DOMS!!!  

Meal 1:  Shake
Multi
Echinacea
Creatine Actijube
3 Fishies

Meal 2:  12oz Jack Daniels Steak
Loaded Baked Potato
Garden Salad (iceburg) w/ tbs honey mustard

Meal 3:  Shake
3 Fishies

Snack:  1/2 Med Bag Popcorn 

Meal 4:  2 Peanut Butter Clif Bars

Meal 5:  Steak
1 c Peas
1 whole Sweet Potato
1 Sweet Potato Skin (girfriends leftovers)
2 tbs butter

Snack:  3 Chocolate Mini-eggs (needed to stay awake on long drive home)

Meal 6:  Cottage Cheese w/Fruit


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

Felt pretty strong this morning after having yesterday off.  Still feeling a little DOMS.  This should get interesting.  

Workout minus warmups...

Wide-Grip Pull-downs (to chest):4x160/6x140
Barbell Row (underhand grip): 6x175/6x175
Lying Leg Curls: 9x80/6x100 (cheat)
Barbell Curls (straight bar): 8x75/6x75
Hammer Cable Curls: 8x60/7x60
Seated Calf Raises: 9x80/8x90 
Barbell Shrug: 9x225/6x245

Workout:  50 mins


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice rows Var!


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks bro!  Those have been going up pretty consistently lately.  Not sure why, but I'll take it!


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

Todays diet/supps (ran out of fishies yesterday) 

Meal 1: 2 whole eggs
4 whites
Cheese
1 c Oats
Creatine actijube
200mg Caffeine
Multi

Meal 2: Post workout shake
Creatine actijube
Echinacea

Meal 3: Cottage Cheese w/fruit
1 1/2 c Fiber One

Meal 4: Shake
1.75oz Peanuts

Meal 5: 1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
1 can Salmon
1 c Peas

Snack:  1 Chocolate Chip Cookie.  (I usually have a lot of will power.  Dont know what my problem has been the past two days.

Meal 6: 1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
1 can Tuna
1 c green beans

Meal 7: 1 c Cottage cheese/fruit
Echinacea


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2004)

i'm nearly out of fishies too - have to find BIG bottles when we take so many a day.

workout looks awesome.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Go to kilosports.com and get SUPER fish caps.  Comes in a HUGE tub of 1000!


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Nike!  I'm feeling pretty sore already.  This should get interesting!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Premier.  Pssst Var...I think I'm getting afraid for future weeks.  I tell myself I'm gonna do it no matter what (and I am) but that doesn't mean I can't fear it ('cause I do)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

I THRIVE on **** ******.  You wuss 

EDIT: Maybe I gave away too much info... needed edited


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's possible to suffer and thrive simultaneously.  

Wuss is funny.


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

I ALSO thrive on PAIN.    But it hurts    And there will be no calling me names in my journal unless its "Sexy", "sweety", etc...  Oh...and the person calling me those names must be female.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Hurts soo good


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hurts soo good



This statement looks really gay since I edited my post.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

So un-edit it you bastage!

BTW, im not gay.  I like NG


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

What you do is your business.  Just dont be sending me any PM's about my sexy ass once I post pics.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Haha, dont flatter yourself lizard lips!


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

All I can say about todays workout...WOW!  My strength hasnt jumped this much, this quickly, in years.  

Barbell Squats:  9x225/6x245 (felt more control than ever at this weight)
Quad Extensions:  6x180/8x160
Incline Barbell Press:  6x155/5x155
Cable Crossovers:  5x180/6x160
Military Dumbbell Press:  8x50's/6x55's
Close-Grip Bench Press:  9x135/4x155
V-bar Press-downs (new machine):  9x65/6x70

Workout Time:  50 mins


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome buddy!


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!  Todays diet/supps...


Meal 1: 2 whole eggs
4 whites
Cheese
1 c Oats
Creatine actijube
200mg Caffeine
Multi
3 Fishies

Meal 2: Post workout shake
Creatine actijube
Echinacea

Meal 3: Cottage Cheese w/fruit
1 1/2 c Fiber One

Meal 4: Shake
3 Fishies

Meal 5: 1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
1 can Salmon
1 c Peas

Meal 6: 1 c (cooked) Brown Rice 
1 can Tuna
1 c green beans

Meal 7: 1 c Cottage cheese/fruit
Echinacea
3 Fishies

I'm sensing some beer in my future tonight,   but I'll try to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

That's alright! I'm sensing some pizza in mine!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2004)

MMMmmm Beer and Pizza, now there is a combo


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

Great...now I'm craving beer AND pizza.  Thanks guys.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Your Bulking right, so whats the worry :wink:


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

hahaha.  I try not to fall into that trap when bulking, but may have to use that excuse tonight.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

you'll wake up in the morning and regret it

(I know, I'm such a party pooper)


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

I always wake up the morning after regretting it.  Goes with the territory.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

I think 1 cheat a week is good for you.


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

I always have a cheat day, but if you saw what I eat on those days, you probably wouldnt see it as much of a cheat.  Beer is definitely my weakness though.  I just love hanging with friends and thowing back a couple.  I've cut way back in the past year.  I'd guess I drink once every 3 weeks.  Not TOO bad.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I always have a cheat day, but if you saw what I eat on those days, you probably wouldnt see it as much of a cheat.  Beer is definitely my weakness though.  I just love hanging with friends and thowing back a couple.  I've cut way back in the past year.  I'd guess I drink once every 3 weeks.  Not TOO bad.


I would just do it.  Like tonight im going to the county fair with my family and I will be hitting up piggly wiggly.  A one pound braut worst with grilled uinons.  You have to use two hand to pick that bad boy up, and I had pizza for lunch.  Today has just been


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

I hear ya man.  One night wont kill me.


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

I think I'm going to just post workouts from now on.  Posting my diet is getting boring since I almost always eat the same things.

Workout minus warmups...

Wide-Grip Pull-downs (to chest):6x160 (cheat)/6x140/6x140
Barbell Row (underhand grip): 9x155/6x185/6x175
Lying Leg Curls: 9x80/6x90/6x90
Barbell Curls (straight bar): 8x75/5x85/6x75
Hammer Cable Curls: 8x60/9x50/9x50
Sled (?) Calf Raises: 9x270/7x290/6x290
Barbell Shrug: 9x225/7x245/6x245

Workout:  60 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks like a great workout man! Liking it so far?


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Rock!  I'm definitely liking it.  Nice to have a change.  I've been doing P/RR/S for about 2 years I'd guess.  Just cool to go in and do something different.
The really unbelievable thing is that I'm starting to see body comp changes already.  I know this could be due to many factors, but all thats changed recently has been my workout.  My girlfriend and mother both noticed the other day and joked that I'd better not be "using anything".  I'd think its too early to be seeing results from TPPT, but its pretty cool no matter what the cause!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice Congrats!


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Iain!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Felt stong today, but I'm finally starting to get nervous about "what's to come".    Still excited about this workout and really happy about the body comp changes I've seen already.  My weight is up almost 5 lbs and there's no noticeable fat gain so far.  

Hack Squats: 6x180/6x230/6x230 
Quad Extensions: 6x180/8x160/8x160
Incline Barbell Press: 6x155/6x135/6x135
Cable Crossovers: 6x160/6x160/7x120
Military Dumbbell Press: 7x55's/6x55's/6x50's
Close-Grip Bench Press: 9x135/6x155/6x135
V-bar Press-downs (new machine): 9x65/6x70/6x70

Workout:  60 mins


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Felt stong today, but I'm finally starting to get nervous about "what's to come".
> 
> ...
> ...



You're right on track.  This week you should feel strong.  Your body is adapting to the workout.  Now as for the later part of next week and beyond, well, that's a different story.      

As for the workout time, you might want to pick up the pace just a little.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> As for the workout time, you might want to pick up the pace just a little.



Thats what scares me!  Not sure how much quicker I can do this.  Unfortunately, there's no way for me to workout more than once a day.  I'll figure something out.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm right with you Var (nervous about what's to come  )

Last night's workout took me 50 minutes and I think I might need to pick up the pace a bit as well. (even though I definitely didn't feel like i was dragging ass at my current pace)

That's awesome that you're seeing changes!  I'm feeling strong this week too....but looking the same in the mirror so far.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I went into this hopeful, but skeptical.  Feeling mostly excited now.  Picking up the pace will DEFINITELY be the biggest challenge for me.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea, I need to pick up the pace too... I tend to socialize at the gym a bit 

Nice workouts BTW.  Cable crossovers... Is that 80lbs per stack?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I think I'm going to split into am/pm w/o's to do this.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

PreMier:  Yeah...80 per stack.  I'm not enough of a beast yet to do 160 per stack.  

Rock:  I wish I could do split sessions, but there's no way for me to work that out.  Sounds like the best way to go for sure.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm thinking I might have to do the same come that last week.  But I'll see when I get there.  Going to try and not but..........  

Var, what are you doing for diet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

It'll be LONG days but I think I can do it. 5:30am/9:00pm


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I stopped posting diet because it barely changes from day to day (aside from my cheat day).  Take a look at some of my previous posts and you'll see what I mean.  I'm trying to do a VERY clean bulk.  I want more mass, but cant be putting a lot of fat on this close to summer.  I spend a lot of time at the beach and my friends lake house, so I can look like a fat (but strong) slob.  

EDIT:  I'm definitely open to diet advice.  I'm still tweaking the portions a bit to determine if I'm taking in enough to bulk.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Split the sessions???  Thats mad talk... Just move faster.  Everyone get CRAZY!!!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm on it bro!    Next workout will be fffaaaassssttt!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Split the sessions???  Thats mad talk... Just move faster.  Everyone get CRAZY!!!


I would but I need to be at work by 8 in the morning. Doesn't leave alot of time for 90min w/o's.


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

Todays an off day from training, but I figured I'd update anyway.  Someone at work just said, "damn dude, you're jacked...what have you been doing"?    Needless to say, I'm psyched for tomorrows workout.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 21, 2004)

Gotta luv that!  Total motivation isn't it?


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

Definitely!  Any time I get a compliment like that I want to run immediately to the gym.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Nicccce.  I cant wait untill I get people terlling me im jakked


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Jake...you're jacked!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Var.  Its different when someone in real life says it(IE: touching distance)   For some reason I got that Barbie girls song stuck in my head, the one by Aqua  

Whats DOMS?


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

I know, man.  I'm the same way.  DOMS is Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness.  That Barbie Girls song rocks!  I mean...er...its gay.    Now I have it stuck in my head.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Is DOMS different than the regular soreness?  I dont get it...  If im sore, im sore 
Haha!  I never minded watching the music video.  That chick from aqua was sooo hot, gawd.
[img2]http://www.lenemusic.com/images/gallery/large/1063643081-lene_8.jpg[/img2] [img2]http://www.lenemusic.com/images/gallery/large/1062987311-diamond.jpg[/img2]
[img2]http://www.lenemusic.com/images/gallery/large/1063643019-lene_7.jpg[/img2]


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

Feel free to post hot chicks in my journal ANY TIME!!!    I love that chick too.

DOMS is the soreness you feel the two days after training.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok.  I always get that(DOMS) then.  I thought it was different, but infact is just a fancy name haha!  One more pic added


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

Its fancy and nice and easy to type.    That new pic is the best of the three


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

I love hardcore chicks


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I love hardcore chicks



Yeah, I bet you do  
(Hey that is MY one comment for the week)


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

I still have a comment remaining for the week.  Better be nice or I'll make it REALLY naughty.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

Todays workout KICKED MY ASS!!!    I'm assuming its because I supersetted the first two exercises, but it had to be done.  I noticed a pretty substantial drop in strength when doing the supersets.

Wide-Grip Pull-downs->Barbell Row (supersets):
  6x160->9x155/6x140->5x175/6x140->6x155/6x140->6x155
Seated Leg Curls:  9x165/7x195/6x195/6x195
Barbell Curls (straight bar):  6x85/5x85/6x75/6x75
Hammer Cable Curls:  9x60/8x60/7x60/9x50
Seated Calf Raises:  9x90/7x100/7x100/7x100
Barbell Shrug:  9x225/6x245/8x225/6x225

Workout time:  60 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2004)

Looks good var but your not supposed to superset the same muscle group! Superset Pull-downs w/ leg curls or something but not 2 back exercises. 

don't you hate when you only get 5 reps and you know your supposed to have 6! I keep doing that.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

I know, I know, but my gym is full of meatheads who will jump in your place if you let them.  Had to do exercises that were in sight of each other at all times.    I'm gonna try to do it right next time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2004)

Rock is right.  Try to combine different body-parts.  And they don't have to be done one right after the other.  A short (10, 15, 20) second pause between sets is OK if meatheads are in your way. 

Also, an occasional set of 5 isn't the end of the world.  Just make sure to lower the weight for the next set.

Var, where are you working out?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I know, I know, but my gym is full of meatheads who will jump in your place if you let them.  Had to do exercises that were in sight of each other at all times.    I'm gonna try to do it right next time.



I have the exact same problem (meatheads jumping in your place).  As soon as you get up you can expect the bench or equipment you were using will be snatched.  I'm still gonna try to figure out some supersets that aren't too far away from eachother location wise b/c it looks like that'll be the only way to go soon.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Capt and Nike!  Thanks for the feedback.  I'm definitely gonna try to do the supersets properly.  I was just doing what I could today to cut down the workout time.  I had to ask two people to get off the equip I was using (even though I had a shirt over it).

Capt:  I work out at World Gym Seekonk.  Where do u workout?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2004)

I go to the Newport Athletic Club, except when I'm working in Spain when I go to el gimnasio Apollo.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

Do u live in Newport?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2004)

I live in Portsmouth.  There aren't too many options for working out down here. There's the NAC or the YMCA.


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice down there!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice workout Var!  I cant understand how you put up with people taking your equipment... If this happens to me I calmly say "GET THE FUCK OFF MY SHIT MAN!!!" While frothing at the mouth


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 22, 2004)

And you seemed like such a nice boy....


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

I basically did the same thing PreMier.  I have a bad attitude when people are out of line.  One of the guys I approached today just grunted at me and walked away.  Really pissed me off!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> And you seemed like such a nice boy....



Oh, I am "nice" which sucks a lot of the time.  Because well, nice gets you no where.  

The gym is different, it is my away time, and I am there same time everyday.  When someone new comes and invades my turf, ITS ON!


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## Var (Apr 23, 2004)

Todays workout was great!!!  I had the best pump I've had in my whole life!    The only problem is that I've noticed a considerable drop in strength the past two days.  I'm thinking of getting less conservative with my bulk, and upping the cals significantly.  I'm going to shoot for 7-8 meals a day, still using slow burners, except for the meal I eat after my post workout shake.  May go with WW pasta for that meal.  Still loving this workout.  Body comp changes have been noticeable.

Barbell Squats: 9x225/6x245/6x245/6x225
Quad Extensions: 7x180/8x160/6x160/6x160
Incline Barbell Press: 8x135/4x155/6x135/6x135
Cable Crossovers: 9x160/6x160/8x120/7x120
Military Dumbbell Press: 6x55's/5x55's/6x50's/6x50's
Close-Grip Bench Press: 9x135/7x135/6x135/6x135
V-bar Press-downs:  9x65/6x70/6x70/6x70

Workout:  70 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Does look like a great workout. How long'd it take ya? When I went to 2x a day my strength went back up some, that was a good feeling, though my arms are getting screwed up again .


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice workout Var!  I am only on day 4 and already need to start dropping some weights


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty happy with todays workout.  Especially after the weekend I just had.  Only signs of overtraining are some loss of strength and more fatigue than usual.  Otherwise, feeling pretty good.  No DOMS at all for some reason.

Wide-Grip Pull-downs:   6x160/6x140/6x140/6x140/6x140
Barbell Row:  4x185/6x155/6x155/6x155/7x135
Standing Leg Curls: 8x70/6x70/7x60/6x60/6x60
Barbell Curls (straight bar): 9x75/6x85/6x75/6x75/5x75
Hammer Cable Curls: 9x60/6x60/6x60/6x60/8x50
Sled Calf Raises->Barbell Shrug (superset):
9x270->9x225/9x270->7x225/6x320->6x225/6x320->6x225/6x320->6x225

Workout:  65 mins


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Pre and Rock!  Sorry for the late reply.  Had to get ready for the bachelor party Friday!  Had too much fun!   

Rock:  I edited the post for workout time.  I've managed to up the pace a bit, so I think I'll be ok.

PreMier:  My weights have been dropping quite a bit too.  I'm hoping it levels off a bit...otherwise I'm going to be throwing some pretty pathetic weight around next week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow, great BB Row!


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Rock!  For some reason I thought I'd get 185x6, but it didnt quite happen.    Worth a try anyway.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 26, 2004)

Fricken barbell rows.  I strained my neck/upper trap today, trying to go extra heavy.

I'll be pissed if it limits me tomorrow.


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn...that sucks!  Sorry to hear it.  Coincidentally, I pulled something in my neck doing them today.    Feeling ok now though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 26, 2004)

I am still a little tight, but its only noticable when I lean back or too much to the left.  It may affect squating.

Happened on set 2 of 3; I guess I need to lighten up a bit next time.


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

I've always been guilty of having more balls than brains.  Seems like I strain my neck lifting too heavy at least once a month.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe you should do some neck exercises?  I have some good suggestions from when I wrestled.


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

That may be a good idea.  I wasnt really thinking it was due to a weak neck, so much as a "bad" neck.  Neck problems run in my family.  What do u do for neck exercises?  My gym got a neck machine recently.  I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, neck machines are the shit.  If you have neck problems, be VERY VERY careful!


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool!  I'll start really light and see how it goes.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

The one you need to be careful with is the forward motion(pads on face and pushing face forward)  It is the hardest on the neck.  Side and rear, are pretty easy to go heavier on.


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

Left my workout log at home, so I'll have to post todays workout tomorrow.  All I can say about today is uuuugggghhh!.  I felt extremely overtrained about half way through and was worried I wouldnt complete it.  I managed to make it through and left the gym with the most amazing endorphin buzz I've had in a while.  Workout details tomorrow...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Var= "Im so tired and overtrained.  I just want to cry" 

 Just playin!


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

Fucker!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

[img2]http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/images/smilies/afro.gif[/img2]


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

Can't believe I'm getting shit from "Mr. Day 6".


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> All I can say about today is uuuugggghhh!.  I felt extremely overtrained about half way through and was worried I wouldnt complete it.



You are actually approaching overtraining.  Now week 4, then you'll really be there.


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

Workout from Tues 4/27.

Barbell Squats:  9x225/6x245/6x245/6x245/6x225
Quad Extensions:  7x180/8x160/6x160/6x160/7x140
Incline Barbell Press:  9x135/4x155/6x135/6x115/6x115
Cable Crossovers:  8x160/7x160/6x140/6x120/6x120
Military Dumbbell Press:  7x55"s/6x50's/6x50's/8x45's/6x45's
Close-Grip Bench Press:  9x135/5x155/5x135/8x95/8x95
V-bar Press-downs:  9x65/6x70/6x70/6x60/7x60

Workout:  70 mins

Todays workout...  Feeling shitty still.  Losing strength and got a lot of pain in forearms during barbell curls.  Had to switch to cambered bar to get through it.  Decided to leave ego at the door and concentrate more on form, and less on weight today.


Wide-Grip Pull-downs:  5x160//6x140/6x130/6x130/6x120/8x100
Barbell Row:  6x155/6x135/6x135/6x135/6x135/5x135
Seated Leg Curls:  9x150/7x180/6x180/7x180/6x180/5x180
Str8 Barbell Curls:  5x75/7x75 (cam bar)/7x65/7x65/6x65/6x65
Hammer Cable Curls:  9x60/6x60/8x50/7x50/7x50/6x50
Sled Calf Raises->Barbell Shrug w/ straps (superset):
9x250->9x225/9x270->6x275/9x270->6x265/9x320->6x265/7x320->6x265/6x320->6x265

Workout:  80 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

So how do you like 6 sets?  Where on your forearms are you getting pain? i think I have the same thing and I'm at the point where I almost have trouble picking any weight up.


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm not liking the 6 sets.  It isnt that the muscles are burning too much or anything...I just feel overtrained.  Lots of joint pain that I usually dont have.  The pain is on top of my forearm.  Got so bad that the forarms gave out before my bi's even got pumped.  Sounds exactly like what you mentioned in your log.  Not good


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

Also, took measurements today and wasnt too happy.  Its weird.  I lost some size, but look a lot more defined.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

TP said we would prob lose towards the end, but it would come back beginning of phase II. And remember, you feel overtrained, but you are. That's the point of this. Take 4 ibuprofen every 6 hours, that'll help with your forearm buddy!


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

Nah...I'm ok.  I'm not worried about the pain.  Just looking forward to some hypertrophy.  I definitely dont look as big as I did a few weeks ago, so I'm looking forward to the next phase.  I'll get through it with no probs.  I'll just bitch a little


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey, bitchins is allowed and even encouraged!


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice!  Thanks bud!


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Also, took measurements today and wasnt too happy.  Its weird.  I lost some size, but look a lot more defined.



Wow!  I'm a moron.  Thats right...I admit it!  I just keyed my new measurements into the spreadsheet and realized that I've gained a little size on almost every measurement.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Boo hoo...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh, and keep up the good work man.  Doing good


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

Smart ass!    Thanks man!


----------



## once was fat (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Wow!  I'm a moron.  Thats right...I admit it!  I just keyed my new measurements into the spreadsheet and realized that I've gained a little size on almost every measurement.


Awesome job Man.


----------



## Var (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Once!


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

Place holder for Saturday's workout.  (forgot journal at home)...

Worked out in the morning.  Cut down trees at a friends lake house after that.  Pretty tough post workout activity, but it was fun.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

Felt suprisingly good today, but forearms are still giving me trouble.  This workout has been a humbling experience for sure.  Looking forward to changing things up soon.  

Wide-Grip Pull-downs: 6x140/6x130/6x130/6x130/6x130/6x120/6x120
Barbell Row: 6x155/7x135/6x135/7x135/6x135/6x135/6x135
Standing Leg Curls: 7x70/6x70/6x65/6x60/6x60/6x60/6x60
Cambered Barbell Curls: 7x75/6x75/6x75/6x75/6x65/6x65/6x65
Hammer Cable Curls: 8x60/6x60/7x50/8x50/7x50/6x50/6x50
Sled Calf Raises->Barbell Shrug w/ straps (superset):
9x180->9x225/7x270->9x275/6x320->6x295/6x320->5x295/6x320->6x275/6x320->6x275/6x320->6x275

Workout:  80 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2004)

So how do you like 7 sets? Ready for the week to be over? I am!!


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

I felt better today than I expected.  Last week was HELL.  I think I'm getting used to the volume, but my forearms are freakin' killing me!!!  How are yours?


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

weird....me too.  6 sets felt worse than 7.  i think the 2 days off made a huge difference (for me at least)

you're doin' great Var.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

Thanks, Nike!  You're doing great, too!  I dont think having the weekend off helped much since I worked out Saturday and then cut down trees for about 4 hours.  I have no idea why I felt good today.  Maybe its just because I can see the end of this phase coming soon.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

I bet that's exactly why!  The end (of phase 1) is near.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

I'm SO looking forward to whats coming up.  I'm not having fun anymore!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, my forearms still hurt.  On my way to do the pm part


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

I'll do a split Thursday.  Couldnt get Friday off from work.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Felt really good today, but my strength is still dropping significantly.  One of the trainers at the gym asked me for my workout...saying that the body comp changes I've made lately are impressive.  She's female btw.    (No...I didnt give her any info on TPPT)

Barbell Squats: 8x225/6x245/6x225/6x185/6x185/6x185/5x185
Quad Extensions (different machine): 8x100/8x100/8x100/7x90/7x90/7x90/6x90
Incline Barbell Press: 
7X135/6x155 spot/5x155/5x115/8x95/6x95/6x95
Cable Crossovers: 5x160/8x120/6x120/6x120/6x120/7x100/6x100
Military Dumbbell Press: 6x55's/6x45's/6x45's/6x45's/7x40's/5x40's/7x35's
Close-Grip Bench Press: 6x135/6x135/5x135/7x115/6x115/7x95/6x95
V-bar Press-downs: 8x65/5x70/8x50/6x50/7x45/6x45/6x45

Workout:  95 mins  (made me late for work)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> One of the trainers at the gym asked me for my workout...saying that the body comp changes I've made lately are impressive.  *She's female* btw.    (No...I didnt give her any info on TPPT)



Don't you recognize a pickup line when you hear one?


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)




----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Don't you recognize a pickup line when you hear one?



  This is when you know you're obsessed with bodybuilding.  I would actually prefer that she REALLY thought I looked bigger.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Nice workout Var.  I had signifigant drops in weight today also.  Except on squats


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Thanks PreMier!  
It gets worse unfortunately!  I felt good though.  Thursdays workout will be the true test of what I'm made of.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Made of cheese


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

LOL.  Hopefully, I'm made of something tougher than cheese.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Well, I feel like a cooked noodle right now.. all wabbly and weak.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

It gets better.  The 6's made me want to weep like a little girl, yet today I was lovin' life.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

I think you are dead inside now... thats why you dont care LOL!  

On your cable x-over, thats both stacks correct?


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

U may be right.  Maybe TP has just broken my spirit!  

Yeah...both stacks.  I wish I could say otherwise.    Maybe I should just put the plate numbers.  Seems others have misread that, too.  Dont want to be misleading.


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

I did 8A yesterday and felt GREAT the whole way through!  My body must have adapted or something because I'm not having any trouble getting through these now.  I'm a little sore...and losing strength...but feel great otherwise.  

(I'll post the workout shortly)


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

Yesterday...

Wide-Grip Pull-downs: 7x140/6x140/6x130/5x130/6x110/6x110/6x110/6x110
Barbell Row: 7x155/6x155/6x135/6x135/6x135/6x135/6x135/6x135
Lying Leg Curls: 8x80/8x80/6x80/6x70/6x60/6x60/6x60/6x60
Cambered Barbell Curls: 7x75/6x75/6x75/6x75/6x65/6x65/6x65/6x65
Hammer Cable Curls: 8x60/6x60/7x50/7x50/7x50/6x50/6x50/6x50
Sled Calf Raises->Barbell Shrug w/ straps (superset):
9x180->9x225/7x320->6x275/7x320->9x275/7x320->6x275/6x320->6x275/6x320->6x275/6x320->6x245/6x290->6x245

Workout:  95 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

You know your weights generally don't drop too much Var! Looks good. I am sickened by your attitude and adaption to this program however


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

Thanks man!

Just think back to the 6's when I was crying like a little girl.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, I've been crying like a little girl lately! Seriously hurt my shoulder this week, I hope it's fine by Monday and Phase II.


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, Rock.  I havent had a chance to check up on everyone journals for a few days.  My sisters getting married tomorrow and things are crazy.

How did u hurt your shoulder?  I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

Congrats on your sis's wedding! How old is she? I don't know how I hurt the shoulder. Just high volume I think, no particular incident. I'm sure i'll be fine though, no worries


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2004)

Good Job Var,  I think Var would be a candidate for a 10 set week


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

Rock:  Thanks for the kind words.  I'm really happy for her.  

Hopefully, the next phase will give u a little more recuperation time for that shoulder.

Iain:  10 sets???    You REALLY want to see my cry, dont u?


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Nice workout Var.


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You know your weights generally don't drop too much Var! Looks good. I am sickened by your attitude and adaption to this program however



couldn't agree more....


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the "kind" words everyone.  

Havent updated this in a few days because my sisters wedding was Saturday.  Had a great time and managed to get my last workout of phase 1 in before the wedding.    How die-hard am I???  

Saturdays workout felt really good.  I definitely think I could handle more volume, if it werent for the workouts taking so long.  If I find myself unemployed again soon, I'll up the volume a bit and do split sessions.  

Barbell Squats: 6x225/6x225/6x225/6x205/6x205/6x185/6x185/6x185
Quad Extensions:  8x100/8x100/7x100/7x90/7x90/6x90/6x90/6x90
Incline Barbell Press: 
6X135/6x135/5x135/7x115/6x115/6x115/6x115/5x115
Cable Crossovers: 9x120/8x140/6x140/6x140/6x130/6x130/6x130/6x130
Military Dumbbell Press: 6x55's/6x50's/6x50's/6x45's/6x45's/5x45's/5x45's/5x40's 
Close-Grip Bench Press: 6x135/7x115/7x115/6x115/6x115/7x95/6x115/5x115
V-bar Press-downs: 6x65/7x65/6x65/7x55/6x55/6x55/7x45/6x45

Workout:  100 mins


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Todays workout felt REALLY good.  Really nice change.  I enjoyed longer ri's than any of this past months workouts, so that made it even better.  Still dont have my strength back, but I dont think it'll take too long.

Incline DB Bench Press:  9x60's/7x60's/6x70's
Flat Barbell Bench Press:  8x185/4x205/5x185 
Low Cable Cross-Overs:  9x(plate)#6/6x#7/6x#6
Standing Calf Raise:  9x100/6x95/6x95
Seated Calf Raise:  9x70/6x95/6x95

Workout:  60 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2004)

Awesome isn't it Var. Especially after phase I


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Definitely a relief...even though I was liking the high volume.  Hoping to get my strength back quickly.  Feeling kinda weak.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

I cant wait till phase II.  Its making me all giddy 

Nice workout man!  Im sure strength will be back soon enough.


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

You should be giddy.  Phase II is a walk in the park compared to I.  How are u feeling?  Getting better?


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

How do you mean?  Like physically from this first phase?  Well, I used to enjoy going to the gym.. now im like "AWWWW FUCK!"


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Ewww...not good.  Its almost over, man.  Hang in there.


----------



## Var (May 12, 2004)

Yesterday...

Pull-Ups:  8xbw/6xbw/6xbw
CG Pull-downs:  9x110/6x120/6x120
Deads:  7x225/6x225/6x205  (felt unusually weak on these)
One-arm DB Rows:  9x60/7x65/6x65

Today...

Standing BB Military Press:  7x95/6x95/6x95
WG Upright Row:  10x65/7x85/6x85
Side Laterals:  9x25's/7x30's/7x30's
Rear Laterals:  8x25's/7x30's/6x30's
Barbell Shrugs (w/ straps):  9x245/8x275/6x295


----------



## rockcrest (May 12, 2004)

where do you work out?


----------



## Var (May 12, 2004)

World Gym.  How about you?


----------



## rockcrest (May 12, 2004)

future fitness in cranston..you're the only RI head i've seen on here....holla


----------



## Var (May 12, 2004)

There are a few others.


----------



## Var (May 12, 2004)

Captain Deadlift for one.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Where were you Var?

Nice workouts.  Looks like cake


----------



## Var (May 12, 2004)

Had yesterday off from work.    Phase II definitely is cake.  No problem at all.


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Took measurements today and am VERY happy with the progress so far.  

Todays workout:

Barbell Squat:  6x245/7x225/6x225
Leg Press:  9x270/7x360/6x400
Leg Extension:  6x160/7x130/7x130
SLDL:  8x135/7x155/6x155
Seated Leg Curl:  9x150/7x195/7x210


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2004)

Woah, did you underestimat that leg press a bit??

NICE WORKOUT STUD


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Thanks, CQ!  I did underestimate it a bit.  After killing myself on ATF squats, I thought 270 was going to feel really heavy.  I'm terrible at guessing weights.    Next week will be better now that I have a reference point!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2004)

What is ATF??

EDIT:  Never fuqing mind..... Must be Friday and I'm blond


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2004)

And where are your pics??


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Ass To Floor  

My pics have been taken, but not yet posted.  Having problems with the palmcorder software.  I'll try again this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Nice workout Var   I cant wait till next week :bounce:


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

The first day of phase II I was done in 25 mins.  I was so used to the high volume shit.  You're gonna love Phase II.


----------



## Var (May 15, 2004)

Todays workout...

Cambered Bar Curl:  7x85/6x85/6x85
Seated DB Curl:  6x35's/7x35's/6x35's
Machine Preacher:  9x55/6x70/5x70
V-Bar Press-down:  6x75/6x75/6x70
Seated Overhead DB Ext:  8x60/6x65/6x65
Cable Kickback:  9x30/6x40/7x30

Still trying to get used to what weights I should be choosing, but feeling good about the workouts so far.


----------



## Var (May 17, 2004)

Monday 05/17:

Incline DB Bench Press: 7x70's/6x70's/6x65's
Flat Barbell Bench Press: 5x185/5x185/7x155 -no spotter- 
Low Cable Cross-Overs: 9x(plate)#5/7x#6/6x#7 cheat
Sled Calf Raise: 9x270/6x360/6x360 cheat
Seated Calf Raise: 9x80/6x105/6x105

Still feeling weak as hell!


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2004)

Looks good to me.    I love Phase 2 (so far) but I'm with you on feeling weak - especially on chest day.


----------



## Var (May 17, 2004)

My bench hasnt been this weak in about a year and a half.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Pride will get you killed.  Suck it up soldier!  You'll be fine


----------



## Var (May 17, 2004)

I'm "all show and no go" right now!    I'm getting on Westside once this is done.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

Your doing fine Var! Don't let the numbers rule you buddy, does your body feel like it's getting a good w/o? Do you have any links to westside training?


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

I'm getting a good workout and seeing some very nice body comp changes, so I cant complain.  Just sucks to be so weak.  Hopefully, the strength will come back during phase II.

Westside looks REALLY cool!  Here are some good links...

http://www.westside-barbell.com/

http://www.t-mag.com/articles/187west2.html

http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/311west2.html


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

I had to take the day off from training today.  I hurt my shoulder water skiing two years ago (rotator cuff?) and it acts up from time to time.  Its been sore ever since shoulder day last week. Woke up this morning and could barely lift my arm.    Hope to be ok to train tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear that buddy. Hope it gets better soon! Start doing rotator cuff exercises also.


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

Thanks, man!  I do rotator exercises as soon as I hit the gym to ensure that they're warmed up.  It hasnt hurt in several months, so this is pretty dissapointing.  Hopefully, it'll pass.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Took another day off today and just slept in.  Shoulders feeling a lot better, so I'll be back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

laaaaaaaaaaazy 





Its all good man, you definately dont want to injure yourself.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Yeah...its scary when u cant lift your arm.  I have a pretty high threshold for pain, too!    Oh well, what doesnt kill u makes u stronger.  Hopefully, I wont tear the thing apart tomorrow.


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

don't push it if you're still hurting..  i bet your anxious to get back in the gym, but you don't want to set your self back even further.  

peace


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

i just started a new page for you


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

I agree!  Its really hard for me to stay away though.  I dont know what I'd do if I had to take a lot of time away from the gym.  Its the only thing that keeps me sane!


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

i hear ya.  i had a neck problem a while back.  it happenend mid-week.  i was due to take a week off in 2 weeks so i just moved my rest week up one week, took the rest of the week i was in off, and it all worked out.  good luck with the shoulder.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Great workout today!  Definitely feeling stronger now and my shoulder wasnt too much of a problem!  

DL:  6x245/6x245/6x225
Pull-up:  8xbw/6xbw/6xbw
CG Pull-down:  9x120//7x130/6x130
One-arm DB Row:  9x65/6x75/6x75  (these were a major improvement since last week)


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2004)

Congrats on your workout! Looking strong. And those are AWESOME DB rows!


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Rock!    My weights are finally getting back to where they were.  I was getting worried for a while there.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Did TP also say it was ok to do deads first?


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Nope, but I felt like doing them first since my shoulder hurts when I do pull-ups.  Figured it would warm me up a bit before having to do pull-ups...

...or...

...I just felt like doing them first!  

When did you become the TPPT Nazi???


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Doesnt my avi look like a Naizi?  I have an idea... where is Vieope?

I just think that people should follow it to a "T" the first time through


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

You're opinion is noted and promptly ignored.    j/k

Actually, I agree with you completely.  This shoulder was a unexpected twist and nothing is going to make me take chances with it.  Have to follow my insticts so I can stay healthy.

Yes, your avi definitely looks like a Nazi.  Is that from Street Fighter???


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Yea, its M. Bison.  I wonder if Vieope could put TP-PT Nazi under it hahaha


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

U could put it where u have ~dark tides~


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2004)

Actually TP does say that it's ok to do Deads first. In fact he says he does not care what order the exercises are done in to a degree.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Good to know.  I'll do them first from now on.    Thanks Rock!

Oh...and  to the TPPT Nazi!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Var (May 24, 2004)

Well...I did shoulders Friday morning and was feeling really good.  While doing bent laterals, I pulled something in my neck/trap.  Couldnt turn my head...had to drop the db's...was on muscle relaxers for two days...etc...    This is getting frustrating as hell!  I'm feeling pretty good today and hope to be back in the gym tomorrow.  I'll post Fridays workout (such as it is) in a little while...


----------



## CourtQueen (May 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that Var.  Maybe you should stop looking at the girls in the gym (real reason he pulled something but just doesn't want to admit it  )

Did you workout today?


----------



## Var (May 24, 2004)

That wasnt it at all!  I promise.  

I didnt workout today.  Hopefully, tomorrow


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

are you feeling better though?  sorry you were hurt.


----------



## Var (May 24, 2004)

I can turn my head, so thats a big improvement.  Still a little sore though.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

That happens buddy! I've done it too and it does hurt like HELL! But a few days and you should be fine. It's not like rotator cuff injuries or tendonitis. You just need to be careful a bit when you hit the gym next! Sorry it happened to you my friend!


----------



## Var (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, Rock!  I'm thinking I should be safe doing legs tomorrow as long as the squats dont hurt my neck/shoulder.  Not sure how 245lbs will feel sitting on my traps, but we'll see.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Damn Var 

Looks like the overtraining injuries are setting in.  Keep your head up man, you will get through this


----------



## Var (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, Premier.  I have no intention of giving up!  I'll fall apart first!


----------



## Var (May 25, 2004)

Fridays workout:

Standing Barbell Military:  7x95/7x95/7x95
WG Upright Row:  9x85/6x95/6x95
Side Lateral:  9x30's/6x30's PULLED NECK MUSCLE


----------



## Var (May 25, 2004)

Made it back in the gym today.  Neck is still a bit sore, but manageable.  Had a great workout and got a PB on Leg Press!  

Barbell Squat:  6x245/7x225/6x225
Leg Press:  6x450 pb/6x410/6x410 cheat
SLDL:  9x135/6x185/6x185
Seated Leg Curl:  8x210/6x210/6x195

FINALLY, posting my "before" pics today (such as they are).  Parents got a new comp with XP, so I was able to get the software loaded on their system.  Check my photo gallery if interested.    Pics were taken 4/7/04


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2004)

Good job on the PB,  Hope the neck gets better soon 

I can't wait to start the next phase I got the 8's to go


----------



## Var (May 25, 2004)

Thanks, Iain!  Good luck with the 8's.  They're tough, but it feels great when you're done.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Nice PB var!  Nice pics too.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Too dark though...


----------



## Var (May 25, 2004)

Thanks, Premier!  Hey...I'm just happy I finally got them posted.  I'll work out the details of taking digital pics later.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

Congrats buddy! And what I can see of the pics looks great, but you have to get better pic up!


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Where are your workouts!


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

I'm doing arms tomorrow.  I must have really fucked myself up when I hurt my neck last weekend.  The whole left side of my body was numb and tingly a couple days ago, so I took yesterday and today off.


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Thats hella shitty.


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

I hope its nothing serious.  I've made some pretty significant gains on this program...I dont want to stop now.  I already talked to TP about whether or not I'm still in.  He said no problem.  I'll just have to make a note of it so they can consider that in their study.  I'm hoping to be back in business tomorrow, but I wont know till I start lifting.


----------



## Monolith (May 28, 2004)

wtf... you hurt your neck and a whole side of your body is "tingling" now?

maybe you should see a doctor...?


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

I hate dr's.    I actually would go, but I feel fine today.  My neck just felt a little stiff this morning, so I figured I should take one more day off.  Scary shit though!  I'm hoping I didnt slip a disc or something.  Tomorrow will be the true test.


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

No.. back day will be the true test


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

Well if thats the case, shoulders will be the true test.  Thats how I fucked it up in the first place.


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Kyle.. is that you?  My long lost son?


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

LOL


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2004)

Hey VAr,  hope the Neck/shoulder goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Var (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Iain!  Did Arms Friday and neck wasnt too bad.  Today I felt good as new for chest day.  

Friday:
Barbell Curl:  7x85/6x85/6x85 cheat
Seated DB Curl (sup wrist):  8x35's/7x35's/7x35's
Machine Preacher (diff machine):  9x80/7x100/6x120 cheat
V-Bar Press-Down:  12x100 /7x150/6x150 (these went WAY up since last week)
Skull Crush (overhead ext hurt neck): 9x75/5x95/7x75
Cable Kickback:  6x40/7x30/7x30

Today:  
Flat BB Bench:  195x8->10x105/205x4->11x135 /185x8->9x95
Incline DB Bench:  7x65's->5x40's/4x65's->4x40's /7x55's->4x40's (clearly I was completely lost on how much weight to use for drop sets.  
Incline Fly (cables were taken all morning):  6x40's/6x40's->4x25's/6x40's->4x25's
Sled Calf Raise:  8x270->8x180/6x360->6x270/5x350->6x270
Seated Calf Raise:  8x80->7x45/7x80->7x45/6x80->7x45

Overall, good workout, but I was having a really hard time knowing how much weight to use.  Had a spotter today which I'm not used to, so that made have played a part in it.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

Looks like a good w/o. Did you like having a spotter?


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

Having a spotter was awesome, but it was hard to know how much I could lift with someone there.  I wanted to take full advantage of having a spotter, but still stay in the proper rep range.  I went too heavy on most lifts, but it was fun.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

So today was the first time I ever did Deadlift drop sets.  All I have to say about it is    I'm feeling some pretty serious DOMS from my chest workout Monday.  Its awesome!  

Todays workout:

DL:  6x255->6x135/6x255->6x155/6x235->4x155 
Pull-up:  7xbw/6xbw/6xbw
CG Pull-down:  8x130->7x80/7x130->6x80/6x130->6x80
1 Arm DB Row:  6x70->7x40/6x70->7x40/6x65->6x40

Overall, feeling pretty proud of this workout.  It was a struggle at times, so I was happy to complete it without pussin out on anything.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice buddy!  I did deads today too!  What a PITA


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 2, 2004)

Great job buddy! I would never attempt to do dropset on Deads, you da man!


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks guys!  I got a huge rush off the deads for some reason.  One of the trainers at the gym kept watching me do them.  I dont think it was because of the amount of weight so much as the fact that I was doing drops.  It was pretty cool!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Did it take you a while to unload the bar for drops?  I could hardly move after each set


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

It definitely took longer than it should have, but I went as fast as possible.  I was amazed by the burn I felt with the lighter weight.  I dont think my back has every burned like that before.  I was psyched!


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

The best part was the way I hobbled around like a wounded animal after every set.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

I walk like an old man.  I cant wait untill I try and get out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm going to be in big trouble tomorrow.  Those deads did me in today.    I'm heading to my gf's house tonight after work.  We're going to go swimming in her pool.    Maybe it'll work like contrast showers if I take a hot shower after we get done.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

FUCK!  I just went down 4 floors, and forgot what I was going to get... now I remember it was my w/o journal 

Contrast showers suck.  I used to do them for sore muscles.  The hot, then cold, forces blood to the surface(skin) and deep into the muscles, helping DOMS.  Good way to help eliminate toxins too.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup...I know the theory behind them, just too much of a pussy to try it.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

P.S.  The minds the first thing to go.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 2, 2004)

Awesome workout Var!
I have to say you're braver than me... I used to do dropsets (previous incarnation of me), and I NEVER did dropsets on deadlifts... and deads are probably my favorite lift.

-Dan


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks, Dan!  I dont know if I'd say I'm brave...just sticking to the program and liking it.    Deads are one of my favorites, too


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Var... Dont tell me you havent been working out


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Missed yesterday (worked a 13 hr day) and today.  Found out last night that I'm going camping/hiking in Maine all weekend.  I'll be back in the gym Monday and consistent from then on.  Between the shoulder/neck injury and this little trip, I havent been myself lately.    I'm so excited about heading up to Maine.  It'll be my first mountain of the season and its a 4000 footer!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

You will still start where you left off, no?

I can look out my back window and see 4500+ footers


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Yes..I'll start where I left off.

Hey...I work with what I've got, bro.  I'd kill to live where u r, but it aint in the cards at the moment.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

P.S.  The hike tomorrow is a 4180 footer.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Trust me it sucks here... Ask Vieope, he has been here.  

Be safe on your hike.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks!  I will.

Did Vieope visit you there?  Why does it suck?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

No Vieope visited, but it was a while back.

Too many reasons.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

That sucks...I've always wanted to go there.  Its actually very nice here.  Amazing coastline, mountains are about 2.5 hrs away, two VERY fun cities within an hour of eachother.  I really cant complain.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

I think you might like it here.  No coast line though   Unless you want to swim in something thats 10+ times saltier than the ocean..


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

I hear u can do a great "dead-mans float: in that lake.  

I'm ALL about the outdoors, so I'd probably be in heaven there.  The only catch is that I need some nightlife within reach.  I get the itch to go out about once a month.  Damn, I must be getting old or something.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Plenty of nightlife.. I think there is close to 1.5million+ in the valley here now.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow!  I'm gonna have to take a trip out that way.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Missed yesterday (worked a 13 hr day) and today.  Found out last night that I'm going camping/hiking in Maine all weekend.  I'll be back in the gym Monday and consistent from then on.  Between the shoulder/neck injury and this little trip, I havent been myself lately.    I'm so excited about heading up to Maine.  It'll be my first mountain of the season and its a 4000 footer!


Good News = Var is coming to Maine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Bad News = girlfriend


----------



## Var (Jun 7, 2004)

LOL, RG.  What part of ME are you from.  We went up to Old Speck for some hiking and camped in Freeport.


----------



## Var (Jun 7, 2004)

Back on track today.  Drop sets kicked my ass...

Barbell Military:  6x115->6x75/8x95->6x75/6x95->5x65
WG Upright Row:  6x85->6x55/6x85->6x55/6x85->6x55
Side Lateral:  6x30's->6x20's/7x25's->6x15's/6x25's->6x15's
Bent Lateral:  9x20's->6x15's/6x30's->6x17.5's/6x25's->6x17.5


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> LOL, RG.  What part of ME are you from.  We went up to Old Speck for some hiking and camped in Freeport.


I live by Mt. Katahdin. Not much of a climb but I hear the nude hiking is fun.


----------



## Var (Jun 8, 2004)

Katahdin isnt much of a climb or Speck???    I've always wanted to do Katahdin.  The Knifes Edge looks amazing!!!


----------



## Var (Jun 8, 2004)

Pretty insane leg workout today.  Was able to hit the Leg Press PB I hit last week with dropset.  I forgot my log at home, so I'll have to post the workout tomorrow.


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

No idea what the hell I did with my leg workout log.  

Today:
Drop sets...

Barbell Curl:  6x85->6x55/6x85->6x55/6x75->5x55
Seated DB Curl (sup wrist):  6x35's->3x25's /6x30's->6x20's/6x30's->6x20's
Machine Preacher:  7x55->8x35/6x65->7x35/4x65->6x35
V-Bar Press-Down:  6x75->10x45/6x75->7x55/6x70->6x50
Overhead DB Ext:  6x60->6x45/5x60->3x45/6x50->6x35
Cable Kickback:  6x30->6x20/6x30->6x20/6x30->7x10


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

wow can I feel your muscles?


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

If I can feel yours


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

k


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

HEY! That is not a muscle!!!!


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

Im sure theres muscle in there somewhere.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2004)

Lots


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

Sounds like you know how to use them, too.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Maybe its because you DIDNT do legs? 

Will you take some measurements?


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

Didnt do legs?   I dont lie.

I already did measurements and sent them to Beast and TP.  Why?  Think I should post them?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Im just givin ya shit 

Yea, I am curious..


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

Cant post Excel docs here?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Post like I did mine.  I know you have plenty of time to type them out


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

Totally over-estimated my endurance on these.  
Saturday:

Incline DB Bench:  6x65's(9)->9x30's/6x65's(5)->6x30's/6x60's(8)->8x30's
Flat BB Bench:  6x165(8->9x95/5x165(4)->8x95/6x145(5)->6x95
Pec Dec (cables occupied):  6x90(5)->9x50/6x80(6)->12x40/6x70(8)->9x40
Sled Calf Raise:  6x270(9)->9x135/6x270(9)->9x135/6x270(9)->9x135
Seated Calf Raise:  7x55(9)->10x25/7x55(9)->9x25/7x55(9)->9x25

(*) = Half Reps
-> = Drop Sets

Todays workout coming soon...


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

Monday:

Deads:  6x255->8x135/6x235->8x135/6x205->7x135
Pull-Up:  6xbw(8)->9xbw_*-80*_/6xbw(7)->8xbw_*-80*_/6xbw_*-50*_(8)->8xbw_*-90*_
One-arm DB Row:  6x60(8)->8x30/6x60(8)->8x30/6x55(8)->8x30
CG Pull-Down:  6x120(8)->8x60/6x120(7)->8x60/6x110(8)->7x60


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Fun fun!


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

Struggled with this one a little.  Still feeling beat up from it.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Its weird, I didnt hardly get the DOMS in week 4 that I did in the previous weeks 

Still havent finished week 4 yet..


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

Same here.  I think I was the most sore week 2


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Todays workout:

Standing BB Military:  6x95(7)->6x65/6x85(7)->8x45/6x85(6)->8x45
WG Upright Row:  6x85(9)->9x45/6x85(8)->7x45/6x75(9)->7x45
Side Lateral:  6x25's(9)->8x17.5's/6x25's(8)->7x17.5's/6x25's(7)->6x17.5's
Rear Lateral:  6x30's(9)->6x17.5's/6x25's(8)->7x17.5's/6x25's(7)->6x15's
BB Shrug (No Straps  ):  6x235(8)->12x135/6x235(6)->12x135/6x185(8)->12x135


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2004)

> BB Shrug (No Straps  ): 6x235(8)->12x135/6x235(6)->12x135/6x185(8)->12x135


 No frow there bro.....Strong grip leads to strong lifts!  keep up the hard work


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks man!  I know I shouldnt, but I just cant go heavy on shrugs without them.  Its the only exercise I still use them for.    Might be time to throw them out, huh?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey stinker!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, buy into the hype and throw them out.

You still workout?


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Saph!  Thanks for stopping by.  I'm honored.  

PreMier?  Is that you?  I thought you were hiding behind this whole "sick thing" so you can get out of lifting?  Nice to see you're still alive.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

I will be back in action asap!


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Just playin man!  Dont get your panties ruffled.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2004)

Prem you wear panties, I never knew you were that way 

Now get better and starting throwing things around again


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey there Var.... How are ya???


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Great Sapph...how are u?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

Somebody is having a completely unreasonable tantrum, don't ask.


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok...I wont.  

My journal just got a lot less boring.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

So did your pm's


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Trying to make someone jealous???


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

desperately


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd guess you're doing a good job


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Is it PB???


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Probably.    Sounds like a soap opera in the making!


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Hmmmm...I think it probably defeats the purpose of making someone jealous if you admit that its what you're trying to do.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

I think it's sorta cute....


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, if you ever want to make anyone jealous...feel free to post pics in my journal.  I dont mind helping out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...I think it probably defeats the purpose of making someone jealous if you admit that its what you're trying to do.


Why beat around the bush so to speak?


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Good point!


----------



## Var (Jun 21, 2004)

Sunday:

BB Squat:  6x225(8)->9x135/6x205(9)->9x105/6x195(8)->8x115
Leg Press:  6x360(6)->9x180/6x320(9)->6x180/6x270(8)->9x140
Leg Ext:  6x130(8)8x60/6x120(6)->6x60/6x110(7)->8x50
SLDL:  6x155->6x135/6x145->6x95/6x145->6x95
Standing Leg Curl:  6x55->9x30/6x55->9x30/6x55->9x30


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice squats.  Why no fronts?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Well, if you ever want to make anyone jealous...feel free to post pics in my journal. I dont mind helping out.


Ah no I dont think that would work actually... Chris doesn't get jealous.


----------



## Var (Jun 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice squats. Why no fronts?


Thanks! They're getting better, but I went a little lighter than usual knowing that the 1/2 reps were gonna be tough. No fronts because they hurt my shoulders and I cant do shit for weight!


----------



## Var (Jun 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ah no I dont think that would work actually... Chris doesn't get jealous.


Sounds like you're doing alright for yourself!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Sunday:
> 
> BB Squat: 6x225(8)->9x135/6x205(9)->9x105/6x195(8)->8x115
> Leg Press: 6x360(6)->9x180/6x320(9)->6x180/6x270(8)->9x140
> ...


Wasn't that a fun workout?


----------



## Var (Jun 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wasn't that a fun workout?


  The best part is walking around today like I have a stick in my ass.  Very attractive.


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

My legs were still DESTROYED from Sundays workout.  I pussed out on the leg exercises today.  

Phase III:

Incline BB Press:  6x155/6x145
Standing BB Military:  6x95/6x95
WG Dips:  8xbw+35/6xbw+35
CG Bench:  6x155/6x155
Squat:  I'm a pussy  
SLDL:  Should have worn a skirt to the gym.  
BB Row:  9x135/8x155
Chin Up:  9xbw/6xbw+25
Standing DB Curl:  9x35's/6x40's
Cable Curl->Reverse cable pressdown:  9x100->9x70/7x120->9x90
Standing Calves->BB Shrug:  9x270->6x225/7x320->6x225


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> My legs were still DESTROYED from Sundays workout. I pussed out on the leg exercises today.
> 
> Phase III:
> Squat: I'm a pussy
> SLDL: Should have worn a skirt to the gym.




So you didn't do those exercises


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2004)

Wuss


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Cluck... Cluck...


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

awww


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

I was too sore to sit on the toilet this morning, damnit!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

want some comforting?


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

I sure do need some comforting.  We cant all take a week off from the gym for a runny nose the way PreMier does.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

I think if you skip an exercise because your body is sore from a previous workout that's not so bad.


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

Bad for the ego


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

does this help?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I think if you skip an exercise because your body is sore from a previous workout that's not so bad.


Sure its bad.  Its the lazy mans way out!  I didnt see Var skipping any exercises in Phas I.  And I can guarantee he was sore.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I sure do need some comforting. We cant all take a week off from the gym for a runny nose the way PreMier does.


  Prick!


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sure its bad. Its the lazy mans way out! I didnt see Var skipping any exercises in Phas I. And I can guarantee he was sore.


It wasnt laziness at all.  I was fully incapable this morning.


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Prick!


Thats what you get!


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

Gazer: Half nekkid pics are never a bad thing, but they're repeats from PB's journal.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

What are you trying to say?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

I was too sore to get to the photographers this morning


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I was too sore to get to the photographers this morning


  GOOD ONE GAZER!


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

Cant believe I got no props for honesty.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Because you STILL should have done some leg work.  I bet it would have helped you recover faster.


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

Please see cumulative micro trauma.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

What about working the lactic acid out?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Dont use that "fancy" wannabe PT talk on me!


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What about working the lactic acid out?


I dont have much lactic acid built up from Sundays leg workout. 



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont use that "fancy" wannabe PT talk on me!




In all honesty, I would have hurt myself if I trained legs today.  I had to brace myself against the wall in order to sit on the toilet this morning.  I was so fucking stiff (static fixation)


----------



## Var (Jun 28, 2004)

Thursday:

CG Pulldown:  7x140/6x130
Seated Cable Row:  6x160/6x160
Standing BB Curl:  6x75/6x75
Leg Press:  6x450/7x360
Lying Leg Curl:  7x100/7x100
Hack Squat:  6x180/6x140
Low Cable Crossover:  8x#20's/7x#20's
Bench Press:  4x185/6x155
CG Bench:  6x135/7x115
Lateral Raise:  9x25's/7x30's
Seated Calf Raise->DB Shrug:  9x70->9x70's/9x80->9x75's

Today: Coming soon...


----------



## Var (Jun 28, 2004)

Today:

Incline BB Press:  6x155/5x155
Standing BB Military:  6x105/6x95
WG Dips:  7xbw+35/6xbw+45
CG Bench:  6x155/6x155
Squat:  6x225/6x185
SLDL:  9x135/6x155
BB Row:  6x175/6x155
Standing DB Curl:  7x40's/6x40's
Cable Curl->Reverse Pulldown:  8x120->6x80/6x140->12x100
Standing Calf Raise->BB Shrug:  9x270->7x225/7x360->6x225


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice lifts Var.  You should list the phase, week, and day too


----------



## Var (Jun 28, 2004)

For PreMier...

Thursdays workout:  Phase III, Week I, Workout B
Todays workout:  Phase III, Week II, Workout A


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

.


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

Did Phase III, Week II, Day II yesterday.  Just havent posted it yet.


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

CG Pulldown:  6x150/6x140
Chest Supported Row:  6x180/6x180
Standing BB Curl:  6x75/6x75
Leg Press:  4x450  / 6x360  (lost a lot of strength on these)
Standing Leg Curl:  7x55/6x60
Hack Squat:  6x180/6x140
Cable Cross-over:  8x#7/6x#9
DB Bench:  8x70's/6x75's
CG Bench:  7x135/4x185
Lateral Raise:  7x30's/7x25's
Seated Calf->DB Shrug:  9x70->9x70's/9x80->9x75's


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

Are we supposed to be doing DB bench?  Or BB?  I dont read too well.


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

BB, but my gym was jammin' and all the benches were taken.    Same reason I did chest supported rows...couldnt get near the cable rows


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

That sucks.  I had a "posse" come into mine the other day.  Bunch of weak little fucksticks.  Took my bench and I almost had to lay the smack down!

I mean seriously.. when there is a notebook right there WTF!?!?


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

I fucking hate that shit!    This time of year, my gym is overrun by 14 year old punks who think their bad-asses.  Nothing like watching them cheat 95 lbs on flat bench and then flex in the mirror.  Fuckers are taking up valuable space!


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

Phase III, Week III, Workout B

CG Pulldown:  6x150/6x150
Seated Cable Row:  7x160/6x160
BB Curl:  6x75/6x75
Leg Press:  6x450/6x410
Standing Leg Curl:  8x60/6x65
Hack Squat:  6x180/6x180
BB Bench:  6x185/6x185
Cable Crossover:  9x#7/5x#9
CG Bench:  4x185/6x155
Lateral Raise:  9x25's/8x30's
Seated Calf->DB Shrug:  9x70->9x65's/7x70->9x65's


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 8, 2004)

Almost finished buddy! How are you liking it?


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Rock!  Not liking it too much.  I've made some good body comp changes, so I'm not complaining.  Just getting kinda bored.  Looking forward to getting into some powerlifting next.


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

How's that situation at work going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 8, 2004)

I got was offered a job offer which is cool but it's still contingent on my background check. I don't know how deeply they delve at this point and I won't find out if the job is secure for another 7-12 days. I'm going crazy here! LOL


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn!  They take their sweet time, huh?


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats on the offer though!


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Phase III, Week III, Workout A.  Strength was way down today!  

Squat: 10x135/7x205
Standing Calf Raise->BB Shrug: 8x360->7x245/7x360->6x245
Incline BB Press: 6x155/6x155
Standing BB Military: 3x115/6x95
CG Bench: 6x135/6x135
WG Dips: 9xbw+35/7xbw+45
SLDL: 9x135/6x155
BB Row: 6x155/6x155
Standing DB Curl: 7x45's/6x45's
Cable Curl->Reverse Pulldown: 6x140->6x120/6x140->6x100


----------



## PreMier (Jul 10, 2004)

Sup Var.


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Yo!  How ya feelin?  I'm stuck at work today.  Bored as shit!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 10, 2004)

I was wondering why you were online.  Why do you have to work today?
My shoulder hurts like a mofo, but I just keep popping Vicodin 

My home puter is up and operational now!  I need to install my camera software, then I will post a pic or two.


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Had to swap shifts with someone so I could get last Tues off for Dave Matthews.  Sucks now, but Tues was fun.

I need to get my home comp online.  Been procrastinating for months.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Did last workout of TPPT Phase III, Week IV today!  I completely slacked on posting workouts this entire week.    I'll post measurements and before/after pics Monday.  

Saw some body comp changes with this workout.  I learned a lot about my body (as far as overtraining goes) and am glad about that.  I saw the most significant gains during the first 2 weeks of each phase (as TP anticipated), but I found that I'd lose a lot as overtraining set in.  Measurements will be the true test of how much progress I made.  I dont think I'll do this workout again, simply because I lost a considerable amount of strength on it.  This program is primarily for hypertrophy, but I'm always interested in having strength to back up gains in size.  

New journal coming soon.  Focus will probably be on strength.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Did last workout of TPPT Phase III, Week IV today!
> 
> [...]
> 
> I dont think I'll do this workout again, simply because I lost a considerable amount of strength on it.  This program is primarily for hypertrophy, but I'm always interested in having strength to back up gains in size.



Congratulations on finishing.  Those last couple of workouts were grueling, no?

As for the strength thing, I also lost some, but not as much as I had thought.  A few weeks of strength-oriented workouts, and you'll probably be back close to what you were before TP-PT. Take it relatively easy the first week back and don't try to get it back all at once and you'll be OK.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Capt!    Definitely tough during the last week!  Overall, I am happy with my gains, but I wouldnt say they were extraordinary.  Should have measurements and pics tomorrow.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Gains are good 

Any comparisons to previous results?


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

After rereading my posts, I noticed that it sounds as though I was dissappointed with this workout.  Actually, I really liked it and am just ready to try something different.  I made considerable gains in my legs with this workout.  Moreso than with any other workout to date!    I think one of the things I learned about my body is that my legs respond better to frequent workouts and more volume.  Must be predominantly red fiber in my legs...while my upper body definitely responds to lower vol/heavy weight/less frequency.  I always knew I was more white fiber in my upper body and just assumed the same would apply to my legs.


----------

